# 999 rear legs



## llandod (Aug 9, 2007)

Rear legs.. Rapido 999M

I've got a wonky rear leg that won't stay up when driving...atm it's held by a plastic strap... anyone else solved this problem? it's on my list of 'jobs to do sometime"


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Assuming you're referring to a rear corner steady - some of them have a threaded part with no end stop so if you overwind it when on a slope, the threaded rod can become disengaged from the leg assembly. May be worth checking if this is the case here?


----------



## llandod (Aug 9, 2007)

*wonky leg*

thanks for the thought... the leg "winds" ok - the problem is that it should fold back from vertical and push up to a horizontal holding position but it isn't "holding" and drops back to vertical.


----------



## malkay (Feb 6, 2008)

If it is the same as my 786 it sounds as if the spring holding the leg up into the lock position has either become detached or broken. Cannot be of more help but a photo might help 

Malkay


----------



## bigbus (May 1, 2005)

I can only think it's a faulty or missing spring too unless there's something lodged in the housing preventing the leg from 'parking'.


----------

